# Bad connections reminder



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Just a reminder for y'all to file away.

Computer cable connections go bad. It's not some peripheral you put in, or malware, or keygen, or bad HDD. It can be a simple little SATA cable that went south.


So if your box refuses to boot, gives you an error message that some necessary software or hardware is missing and to put your installation disk in and run the repair option, you may simply have a bad cable. ESPECIALLY if it's like seven years old.

:whistling2:


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Good point to keep in mind.

I just realized the other day that when I built the deck off the back of our house, I placed a joist right up in front of the box bringing cable into our house effectively burying it. I remember noticing this at the time, but in a state of frustration not caring and just moving forward (painter building a deck problems). If that wee little box or the connectors ever go south, I'm looking at dismantling a whole lot of deck.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Good point to keep in mind.
> 
> I just realized the other day that when I built the deck off the back of our house, I placed a joist right up in front of the box bringing cable into our house effectively burying it. I remember noticing this at the time, but in a state of frustration not caring and just moving forward (painter building a deck problems). If that wee little box or the connectors ever go south, I'm looking at dismantling a whole lot of deck.


I hear you. I haven't even mastered a logical, user-friendly approach to loading the back of my truck yet. I can see how you carpentered your way through that deck, cable box be damned. It can be a royal pain seamlessly blending ergonomics, logistics, engineering, and so forth while constructing things. And I think cables and wires should last forever. :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

SemiproJohn said:


> I hear you. I haven't even mastered a logical, user-friendly approach to loading the back of my truck yet. I can see how you carpentered your way through that deck, cable box be damned. It can be a royal pain seamlessly blending ergonomics, logistics, engineering, and so forth while constructing things. And I think cables and wires should last forever. :whistling2:


they are like wedding vows, many do last a life time, but it sure seems lately that number is getting fewer and fewer.

odd thing to say on your 27th anniversary to the one and only ww


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

daArch said:


> Just a reminder for y'all to file away.
> 
> Computer cable connections go bad. It's not some peripheral you put in, or malware, or keygen, or bad HDD. It can be a simple little SATA cable that went south.
> 
> ...


You old guys are still using computers! 

:no:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

epretot said:


> You old guys are still using computers!
> 
> :no:


Two hours after I posted that, I knew SOMEone would make that kind of a comment.

Yah, I use a desk top computer, remember those ??

I have a feeling that some day we will be trying to describe to someone's grand kids what THIS stuff was:











and I don't even want to think about HOW technology made it obsolete :no:


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

daArch said:


> Two hours after I posted that, I knew SOMEone would make that kind of a comment.
> 
> Yah, I use a desk top computer, remember those ??
> 
> ...


Some type of virtual corn cob? That you have to wear some fancy helmet to use?


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Im not even tech savy. I retired my blackberry a mont ago. Im struggling with my new phone.


----------

